# How to handle Interstate Bee Truck Overturns



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm wanting to put together a protocol list for "how to handle" an overturned semi with bees coming through our city since I'm sure the club would be called upon to help remove the bees. I would like to distribute this list to several bee club associations that I'm in and gather a list of names of members that would like to help as well.

So, besides the obvious (veils and lots of smoke), what would you recommend on certain steps and equipment needed to do a fast and safe cleanup of an overturned truck full of bees?


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Aside from the basic bee keeping stuff, I would make sure I knew where to get my hands on more pallets and straps. Those are likely to be broken in an accident, or burried in the mess, and you would want fresh pallets to start reassembling hives on.

I'd Google traffic accidents involving bee trucks, find bee clubs in those areas, and asked them what kinds of things they had to scramble for when their accidents occured.

Good luck. Always nice to have a game plan in place ahead of time.


----------



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks, one of my friends that picks up grocery store pallets (its in his contract to do so), has a zillion of them and even joked to me that he would pay me to take them off his hands to keep the numbers down.

I was thinking road flares, orange vests (over beesuits), but in reality the local authorities and firefighters would have hopefully taken care of that.


----------



## Commander147 (Apr 22, 2013)

Being a firefighter and a LEO of 28 yrs. I would recommend rubber boots and leather work gloves in addition to the above. I picture the truck in a ditch or down a embankment with all sorts of road and or crash debris on muddy wet ground. Also there will be a lot of broken glass and car parts you will have to deal with. I have had a piece of sheet metal slice a glove to bits in a split second. You may have to contend with radiator, battery acid and diesel fuel around the scene. Most of the vehicles in will probably be left in place until the bee problem has been contained. Have plenty of bottled water for you to combat dehydration. Also if you are going to use a smoker, looks closely over the scene first and ask fire and police if their is any fuel or oil in the crash scene. One final thought, knee pads. I see you kneeling down to pick up frames, boxes, etc. You will want to protect your knees like your feet and your hands. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

Commander147 said:


> Hope this helps.


Yes, very much so. Made me realize some things. Thank you.


----------



## treebee (Mar 7, 2009)

Hammers, nails, screw guns, screws, tons of straps and rope. Extra gloves and duct tape lots of it. For when the going gets gooey and the bees get nasty.Red lanterns/ flashlights and red head lights for after dark.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Having worked a turnover, I'd say full suits, gloves, boots and duct tape, smokers and fuel, drinking water and spray bottles for when it gets hot under your veil. Straps would be nice, but that's something the trucker should have or be able to get. You aren't going to want to buy a bunch of straps only to see them drive down the road. But maybe, if you have trucks to haul stuff away to a staging yard, straps would be a good idea.

When I helped work a turnover we used only the pallets there at the site. Since the hives weren't strapped to the pallets we took a pallet from the pile and stacked hives on it, trying to keep hive sets together. After it was all over, when hives were worked later, two and three excluders were found in some hives.

I would say that having one someone in charge, directing the work, would be a good idea. The owner of the hives most likely won't be there. A man w/ a plan overseeing the work seems like a good idea to me. And not too many bodies, maybe 6 or 8 experienced beekeepers who can take some stings.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Keep records of the time and materials provided. You will want the ability to bill for your work. Aside from that it is likely that the only thing you will get out of this is experience.
Bill


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

And a verbal thanks.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

There was a truck turned over in New Mexico last year. I called and offered help. We had a two ton truck ready, with lots of equipment too, just in case. The gentleman called me back and thank me for the effort, he was already handling the situation. This year, please keep my phone number and may you be close to El Paso TX/Las Cruces area, or within me driving a few hundred miles, we could be there for help. I offered this gentleman my help for free last year, and I will offer it again to anyone stranded on the road. 
My name is Aurelio (leo) Paez, DBA Michas Honey House, 915-603-7499 is my cellphone


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Good idea to make a protocol. Chain-of-command should be implicit to a smooth operation, though the attitude should be entirely teamwork.

Another question is if there is both a HAZMAT / HAZWOPER situation and a big mess of bees? They won't have time to certify anyone, and a beekeeper with a HAZWOPER certificate should be elevated to incident commander and/or commander liason in charge of bee operations. In the case the driver is incapacitated, a Class A driver with a bee suit should be available to move the rig to a holding area, remove nets, and the group help to unload, unless the forklift is operational, whereby it could be a 1-man show.

Commander147 brings up a good point, that the vehicle will likely be poorly situated. A high-danger area under a truck should be marked off and stay the hello out of that place!

I would add a rappel harness, a Petzl Stop or Grigri (or at least a CMC Rescue figure of 8), Jumars or Petzl ascenders, etriers (rope ladders, that is), and two 13mm ropes to the kit. A set of flash lights and headlamps may also prove helpful as could a few packs of extra batteries. It would also be a good idea for the Department of Highways to have an emergency worker / volunteer insurance policy intact for such an operation. An Epi-Pen is a good item for the kit, as are plenty of extra smokers and fuel, and a torch to light them. 

Priorities should include public safety, worker safety, safety of the driver and/or passengers, implementation of chain of command, site evaluation, plan of attack, communication, economic salvaging of bees and equipment, moving of the bees, retrieval and moving of the vehicle. At the bee holding location, assessment of what is best for the bees should be done in communication with the owner or manager. I'm sure there are other priorities. The bee inspector / agricultural commissioner should probably be contacted as bee diseases may have been spread.

The woodworking tool kits are likely to see plenty of use, boxes of fastners, a pair of sawhorses and a plywood table surface might prove helpful, or perhaps a folding table. A volunteer with a motor home and an ice chest of water bottles to park safely out of the sting zone could be a fantastic relief for exhausted workers.

If you are a volunteer or worker, a change of clothes, some food, an overnight pack are a minimum - cleanups can take as much as 3 days.


----------



## Kidbeeyoz (May 8, 2013)

I understand that the chemical in fire extinguishers asphyxiate and kill the honeybees, so unless there is a fire it should not be sprayed on the load.


----------

